# White Cloud babies



## May (Aug 12, 2004)

Day before yesterday, I looked into my 40g that I have been kinda ignoring and there were lots of tiny baby fish in there. The only other things in the tank are 3 white clouds, 6 cherry shrimp (all males) and 2 ottos. The tank is overgrown - my plant farm. I went to the LFS and bought food called "First Bites". They seem to be eating. These babies Have heads about as big as 1/4 head of a pin and have tiny irredisent spots. They move kind of jerky, though, like shrimp.
The adult white clouds don't seem to be eating them, but would it be better to remove them? How often do they need to be fed? I need to do a water change. Any precautions about that?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new fry May.  

Usually it's pretty easy to tell baby shrimp from fish fry, so I'm guessing it proabably is the White Cloud's. In good conditions, they will spawn for you pretty easily.

When you do your water change, the biggest thing to watch is getting the temp as close as possible to what you took out of the tank. Of course not getting any fry sucked up is sometimes a challenge too.

If the parents aren't showing any interest in eating them, they should be fine, but I'd watch pretty closely in case they change their minds.

For small fry, it's a good idea to feed 3 or 4 times per day in small quantities.

Good luck!


----------



## kretinus (Jan 19, 2005)

White Clouds seem to the be the egg laying equivalent of guppies !

The stores around here sell them as feeders for $1.49 a dozen if that tells you anything.

Personally I think they are a beautiful fish on a par with neon tetras and a lot more sturdy. I can't say I've noticed them schooling in my tanks though, at the LFS I get them from, they school in what can only be described as a "ball", but he has some large predators in the tank as well as some crayfish so maybe that's it. The largest fish I have in my tanks are gouramis, aside from the opalines, they're fairly mellow so maybe that's it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

May, congrats on the babies... I would say it is the White Clouds, I have read that they are very easy to spawn in a planted tank. I have 4 in a 20G long tank and they are always pregnant but I never have seen babies, yet. I believe this is because I have to many other predators in the tank and they eat the eggs before they can hatch. With your tank being heavily planted is most than likely way they have survived.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I noticed a baby a few weeks ago in my tank. It had bright blue in the head and abdomen area. After searching, I found out it was a white cloud! It's now big enough that I can see the red in its tail. I've been trying to grind up flakes into a small powder for it. I think it initially survived on algae and whatever other small particles were floating around...


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

A friend of mine recently transferred all of the fish from his 10 gallon to his 29, and he got some mystery fry in the 10 a few days later. We figure it was probably the danios.

Anyway, congrats! Breeding fish is a whole heck of a lot of fun (and sometimes hearbreaking), and white clouds are a first good choice (even if accidental).

If you want to get the fry growing faster, put your temp up a degree or two. Shouldn't hurt anything if you keep an eye on it.

Did you see the latest TFH article on the new species of white cloud?


----------

